# Water pump rocker switch light - Replaceable?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

I'm not having much luck with rocker switches and their lights at the mo.

My water pump's amber light on the switch has stopped working (Though the pump works fine & dandy). We keep leaving the pump switched on, now there is no warning light, as we are also slightly dim (Though not as dim as the warning light, eh?  )

Can I get a replacement switch and where from please?

It's a Swift Royale 1996.

Thanks


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm going to learn here but why would you want a switch on your water pump, as it should only come on when the taps are opened.... Perhaps I'm missing something here.....


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine has a switch too internal/off/external. I leave it off when in storage because if a leak occurred it would pump the whole contents of the tank out in an undesirable place 8O



> Can I get a replacement switch and where from please?


A picture would help?


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

clive1821 said:


> I'm going to learn here but why would you want a switch on your water pump, as it should only come on when the taps are opened.... Perhaps I'm missing something here.....


My water pump circuit has this switch that isolates the electrical current from the pump, so that, if there is a leak, the contents of the tank are not pumped out! Also, the pump's occasional pressurising disturbs anyone sleeping on the bed above the tank.

Every day is a school day :lol:


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try rs components they do all sorts off switch's.
kev


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You might be able to replace the bulb in the switch.

Andy


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Possibly an led in the switch. So won't normally be replaceable.
As above a picture will help.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi

Any car spares shop should have them in various colours they are 12V.

Chris


----------

